# Meter Keys



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I swear I am so sick and tired of PSEG giving me a hard time getting a damn meter unlocked. Why is it such a big deal? I need either a key or a technique to brake the damn lock because this is seriously a pain in the ass each time an upgrade or a generator install comes up. FU PSEG!


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> I swear I am so sick and tired of PSEG giving me a hard time getting a damn meter unlocked. Why is it such a big deal? I need either a key or a technique to brake the damn lock because this is seriously a pain in the ass each time an upgrade or a generator install comes up. FU PSEG!


 Is the meter thier property where you live?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

green light said:


> Is the meter thier property where you live?


Yes, why, is it the HO's property where you live? 

I thought all meters were property of the poco.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Yes, why, is it the HO's property where you live?
> 
> I thought all meters were property of the poco.


 No, its the pocos prop. Im just thinking liability. What kind of locks. The ones we have around here are just a tag held on by a peice of 18 guage metal. I have many spares in my van for a sitation like yours. Then again I live in a small town and know all of the servicemen that work for the poco. I scratch their back and they scratch mine:thumbup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I cut them off and forget about it. Ours are just tags, not locks.


----------



## caseyelectric (Oct 19, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I cut them off and forget about it. Ours are just tags, not locks.


Hey John, youve never had an issue doing this? I deal with SCEG and Tricounty and they get very anal bout cutting there tags. Its a hefty fine with SCEG. Tricounty isnt to bad, i know some of the field guys and they always tell me to pull it, do what i gotta do, and call them when I get finished-which is nice.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Tags here too, I cut and then call for a reseal.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Yes, why, is it the HO's property where you live?
> 
> I thought all meters were property of the poco.


Only PSEG owns the meter pan. Down here we buy them at the supply house.

If your replacing the pan cut that thing off with a sawzall,that what I do.

They only lock them here if the customer has a habit of not paying their bill.

I just had a temp that they put one on but the guy that did it is a jerkoff.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

backstay said:


> Tags here too, I cut and then call for a reseal.


If you cut the tag right you can slide that wire back in so it looks like it was never cut.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

caseyelectric said:


> Hey John, youve never had an issue doing this? I deal with SCEG and Tricounty and they get very anal bout cutting there tags. Its a hefty fine with SCEG. Tricounty isnt to bad, i know some of the field guys and they always tell me to pull it, do what i gotta do, and call them when I get finished-which is nice.


Never had an issue, but always had a permit. They told me to cut it off several times. We have Duke Energy. I have a supposed smart meter here at home that looks to me like a regular meter. I cut off the tag just to see if they were coming out here to read it. It was off for two years and I noticed it was back on a few months ago. It seems like no big deal around here.

I did not do this type of work much either. And now I never do this type work. So I could just be lucky. I don't know.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Only PSEG owns the meter pan. Down here we buy them at the supply house.
> 
> If your replacing the pan cut that thing off with a sawzall,that what I do.
> 
> ...


I'm NOT replacing the pan. I'm installing a standby genny and I need to reinstall from the load side of the meter to the SRTS. They're telling me they need to know what size genny I'm installing as if that has anything to do with power company! What a pain in the ass! I eventually sent them a work order that lists everything except "unlock meter". :no:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a key for one type used around here. 

Does anyone know if the Smart Meter alerts the POCO if you remove it without authorization ?


----------



## Outdoorguy (Sep 5, 2011)

dronai said:


> I have a key for one type used around here.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Smart Meter alerts the POCO if you remove it without authorization ?


I had a power company guy tell me that the Smart Meters have a "tilt alert" installed so that when they are pulled out of the socket (tilted), the poco knows about it.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

In Philadelpphia keys can be hard to come by too. Only place to get them is to barder with the Peco Enegy guys. I guess alot of them do resi work on the side. A 100 amp pannel and about 20 breakers got a guy on my crew one. :no::no::no: One sold on here a few months ago. Check out electrician swap link.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Only way to get the lock off is with a grinder.. a sawzall won't do it..

Here it takes the POCO (48) hours to get a lock off.. if I can't wait.. I just cut it off and throw it out..

The POCO doesn't keep track of who has a lock and who had it removed.. I have never had a problem..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Outdoorguy said:


> I had a power company guy tell me that the Smart Meters have a "tilt alert" installed so that when they are pulled out of the socket (tilted), the poco knows about it.


He could of been pulling your chain also.. unless I see something with my own eyes.. I don't believe it.. :no:


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> Only way to get the lock off is with a grinder.. a sawzall won't do it..
> 
> Here it takes the POCO (48) hours to get a lock off.. if I can't wait.. I just cut it off and throw it out..
> 
> The POCO doesn't keep track of who has a lock and who had it removed.. I have never had a problem..



Well if you buy good blades a sawzall will work fine.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

19kilosparky984 said:


> Well if you buy good blades a sawzall will work fine.


I have tried all kinds of blades.. a grinder is the only thing that eats that steel without any problem..


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Here in northern Va. customers own the meter can and depending on which idiot you talk to in their call center they act like the customer owns the meter too. Which is not the case (unless there is an issue) then they act like the customer is responsible for everything because the are lazy.
The can all be difficult if the want too.
Hey Mag what do the locks look like there?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This is also an underground service so it's not like I can cut it out and go do what I've got to do. Besides, the meter pan is not being replaced.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Can you pull the meter to access the inside once the lock is off, then install an outside trans. switch beside the meter (line unhooked of coarse) get the new switch inspected and then do a changeover and remove the existing run from meter to the panel and replace the wiring from the now transfer to the panel.
You know I got halfway through this and realized it's probably not a whole house backup or service rated trans. switch. Opps.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Sparky J said:


> Can you pull the meter to access the inside once the lock is off, then install an outside trans. switch beside the meter (line unhooked of coarse) get the new switch inspected and then do a changeover and remove the existing run from meter to the panel and replace the wiring from the now transfer to the panel.
> You know I got halfway through this and realized it's probably not a whole house backup or service rated trans. switch. Opps.


The SRTS is getting mounted indoors. This is NJ, not Florida, Arizona, or California. Here we install most panels indoors. I am using aluminum riser cable though.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Not aluminum............. Noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

B4T said:


> Only way to get the lock off is with a grinder.. a sawzall won't do it..
> 
> Here it takes the POCO (48) hours to get a lock off.. if I can't wait.. I just cut it off and throw it out..
> 
> The POCO doesn't keep track of who has a lock and who had it removed.. I have never had a problem..


I've only used a sawzall to cut them off... Never used a grinder.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think you can purchase a meter lock key on the internets. There are two different styles around here.

I got one off with a drywall screw one time. I couldn't repeat the trick the next time. 


And, yeah. Sawsall doesn't do ****.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

well here since last here , the city have their own electric utilities , you got a $ 500 fine is you tamper with the meter , cut the seal , disconnect at weather head , temporary connection at weather head , real pita , we got ourselves 3 fine last year .


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

220/221 said:


> I think you can purchase a meter lock key on the internets. There are two different styles around here.
> 
> I got one off with a drywall screw one time. I couldn't repeat the trick the next time.
> 
> And, yeah. Sawsall doesn't do ****.


Maybe we are talking Bout different locks? Sawzall works fine for me, have done it many times.


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

Mag what does srts stand for?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Steve W said:


> Mag what does srts stand for?


Service Rated Transfer Switch


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

B W E said:


> Maybe we are talking Bout different locks? Sawzall works fine for me, have done it many times.


Here they are hard steel and will make a sawsall blade smooth in about 15 seconds.
I cut the side of them off and then drill out the hole.
If I had a grinder ,I would do it that way for sure.I can only think of two or three that I have had to do in 30 years so its a very low priority thing for me.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

A fricken lock? All we get up this way are those cheesy tags. We usually just clip them off, refasten, and then clip the bottom corner of the tag so when the meter reader comes by he replaces it. Always worked for us, and never a problem with PSNH. Locks though? Are there that many guys trying to jump meters down in NJ?


----------



## caseyelectric (Oct 19, 2008)

I wanted to say it earlier but refrained. Can not say what the law is where yaw are but cuttin a tag or lock on a meter is against the law just like an unlicensed jobber doing contract work here where I am!
Which is why I have to agree with OP bout poco being a pain in the but, they think they are GOD!


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

I paid $400 for mine that fits PSE&G.... I would sell it for $425. They are extremely rare and hard to find.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I paid $000.00 for mine. :whistling2:


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I paid $000.00 for mine. :whistling2:


Believe me, $400 bucks is a small price to pay when dealing with public service electric and gas company!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bighills said:


> Believe me, $400 bucks is a small price to pay when dealing with public service electric and gas company!



Trust me. Free is much cheaper. :laughing:


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Trust me. Free is much cheaper. :laughing:


Maybe you can lend it to Magnettica!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bighills said:


> Maybe you can lend it to Magnettica!


I got a dollar that says it won't work for his POCO.


----------



## bighills (Dec 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I got a dollar that says it won't work for his POCO.


It does, I used to live in Jersey and used it almost weekly !


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bighills said:


> It does, I used to live in Jersey and used it almost weekly !



My dollar says MY key won't work out on the right coast.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

if you become friends with the right people at the power company you can get one. you can also order them from people that make them. check ebay but be prepared too spend several hundred dollars


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

220/221 said:


> I think you can purchase a meter lock key on the internets. There are two different styles around here.
> 
> I got one off with a drywall screw one time. I couldn't repeat the trick the next time.
> 
> And, yeah. Sawsall doesn't do ****.


I'm so tempted to try that but who knows what's behind that lock? I'm just starting to make money for once in m y life and a lethal arc flash is not a part of my business plan.

Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> I'm so tempted to try that but who knows what's behind that lock? I'm just starting to make money for once in m y life and a lethal arc flash is not a part of my business plan.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


Ummm your not serious are you?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> I'm so tempted to try that but who knows what's behind that lock? I'm just starting to make money for once in m y life and a lethal arc flash is not a part of my business plan.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


There is a probably a meter socket and meter hiding behind that lock. Have you not pulled a meter before?


----------



## muck (Jun 30, 2008)

I deal with PSE&G in Trenton and Morristown in New Jersey - Never had a problem getting a meter opened - call them and next day its opened - I call the metering department for this.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I'm so tempted to try that but who knows what's behind that lock? I'm just starting to make money for once in m y life and a lethal arc flash is not a part of my business plan.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ET Forum


Uh...... where have you seen a meter lock that, upon removing it, there are exposed/energized electrical parts?

Every meter I have ever seen is 'touch-safe' _withou_t any lock of any sort. The lock is placed there by the POCO simply to keep people from tapping into the supply upstream of the meter.


----------



## badvolt223 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Why do you post on this site that you have done something illegal*

in my location you could be *prosecuted for theft and fraud for cutting locks and seals.*


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Cut the lock. Dont reinstall the meter with a load. I always check for a grounded phase with a meter to keep from blowing it up. I generally leave the locking pin inside the can for them haha.
We do own our meter cans here. I dont even think twice about cutting them. SOP


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

Make a bump key.....:thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

All I'm saying is you never know how that meter's been wired on the inside. There could be conductors behind the lock. You just never know. I guess you guys know everything.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> All I'm saying is you never know how that meter's been wired on the inside. There could be conductors behind the lock. You just never know. I guess you guys know everything.



You must have some real funky meters then. The fanciest meter locks I've ever seen are these:










Removing the lock does not expose anything energized.... the cover or the meter itself must be removed for that.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> You must have some real funky meters then. The fanciest meter locks I've ever seen are these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PSEG has a variety of meter locks, including that type.


----------



## caseyelectric (Oct 19, 2008)

went to a service call where hack cut the tag and fed his new circuit from load side of meter. no protection! HO called because he lost power from this new circuit to his nice new porch-before the power went out he would get a tingle everytime he touched his ceiling fan on concrete floor. when poco got there and pulled meter the hack had rapped the grnd in a10/2 round the nuetral and landed the black on one leg and the whit on other leg. so he had 240v cut in the dirt. He still had power just no neutral or grnd


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> There is a probably a meter socket and meter hiding behind that lock. Have you not pulled a meter before?


No, never, first time.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> PSEG has a variety of meter locks, including that type.


I cut one like that friday


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> PSEG has a variety of meter locks, including that type.



I would really like to see a photo of a meter socket that has energized parts behind the lock.

The NEC says nothing about locking meters. This is a POCO issue. So technically, the meter socket would be safe without a lock. So I just don't see any issue with cutting into something hot, unless you're plastered out of your skull when you whip out the sawzall / grinder.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know what it is but a lot of those guys hate doing their job, and really resent anyone who does anything that might make them work.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

ilikepez said:


> I don't know what it is but a lot of those guys hate doing their job, and really resent anyone who does anything that might make them work.


That's exactly the issue. They all look at each other like, "well, if he's not doing anything, why should I have to do anything," and so it becomes a competition on who can do the least. Then the massive blackout comes and they work, and work, and work and then the heats on to get **** done.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Are all of your meters locked or just a few or most of them?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Are all of your meters locked or just a few or most of them?


Not all of them but a lot in PSEG territory. From what the rep at the other big poco in my state said, JCPL, they don't even lock their meters. This was an office lady saying this so I'm not sure how true that is.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Not all of them but a lot in PSEG territory. From what the rep at the other big poco in my state said, JCPL, they don't even lock their meters. This was an office lady saying this so I'm not sure how true that is.


I have only ever seen 3 meters locked.

My own house when I bought it( took care of that when I upgraded the service), one job in toms river, and one of my temp poles, which shall be cut shortly......


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you called about the lock already? If not cut it and swear to be damned that there never was a lock. Its like you said earlier, they really dont wanna do anything. You only get the riot act if you get caught by a self rightous type


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

I work in the Mercer, Burlington, Hunterdon, and Ocean counties of NJ. PSE&G has locks on most their meters. Their territory is lots of Mercer, and Burlington counties from where I have worked. 

No JCP&L meter pan that I have worked on has ever been locked, then again they do use those narrow 4 jaw cans which sucks on a 200A service.

Most of the time they have been very responsive for me, usually it only takes about 24 hrs to unlock, but I try and give them 48 just in case. The only time I they really screwed me is right before Irene.

I get a no power call and find the main lugs on their panel fried to hell. I call PSE&G before I leave to get the materials and they tell me they are only responding to emergencies, GREAT no power is an emergency. Not in their eyes, they told me 2 or 3 days if I was lucky. I would normally cut the overhead but it was raining like a SOB and I'll be damned if I was gonna try that soaking wet. It is amazing what a little bit of anger can do. I managed to pry the cover off to get the panel changed in short order, but I was PISSED. 

Since someone will say something, this was the day BEFORE Irene hit NJ.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> No, never, first time.


Hey, I was just poking at you a bit from how your statement was worded. Take it easy man. Just having some fun.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> Hey, I was just poking at you a bit from how your statement was worded. Take it easy man. Just having some fun.


No problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Not all of them but a lot in PSEG territory. From what the rep at the other big poco in my state said, JCPL, they don't even lock their meters. This was an office lady saying this so I'm not sure how true that is.



JCP&L (or GPU) does not use locks.

I heard they will put on locks of they suspect theft, but never saw one.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

heel600 said:


> JCP&L (or GPU) does not use locks.
> 
> I heard they will put on locks of they suspect theft, but never saw one.


Locked meters are an issue 85% of the time for an upgrade. And what a pain in the ass it can be to get somebody to come out and unlock them.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

dronai said:


> I have a key for one type used around here.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Smart Meter alerts the POCO if you remove it without authorization ?


when they lose power, the poco knows it. that is how they figure out
where the outages are.....

they call home to the mother ship every so often.. they don't ping....
there isn't any electricity on the blades..... i always call for an unlock,
give them my state license number, and tell them i'm doing a safety check
and maintenance on the panel. then when it goes offline, they know why.
there is a note on the account with my name and phone number on it.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Please note that removing a meter seal, damaging the meter seal, and even posessing a meter key are asserted by the PoCo to be crimes, even felonies, and they threaten to prosecute.

Absent a clear, immediate danger - like the house on fire and there being no disconnect - there's no excuse to not call, and let them remove their seal.

I've had pretty good service so far, in three widely different areas.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Amish Electrician said:


> Please note that removing a meter seal, damaging the meter seal, and even posessing a meter key are asserted by the PoCo to be crimes, even felonies, and they threaten to prosecute.
> 
> Absent a clear, immediate danger - like the house on fire and there being no disconnect - there's no excuse to not call, and let them remove their seal.
> 
> I've had pretty good service so far, in three widely different areas.



Blanket statement, which is not valid here.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

backstay said:


> Blanket statement, which is not valid here.


Ditto. They just don't give a damn here.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Amish Electrician said:


> ......and even posessing a meter key are asserted by the PoCo to be crimes..........


.....To which I say it was the POCO who gave me my key. :whistling2:


----------

